# Anonymous vs. Sony starts



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 4, 2011)

Dear Greedy Motherfuckers SONY,

Congratulations! You are now receiving the attention of Anonymous. Your recent legal actions against fellow internet citizens, GeoHot and Graf_Chokolo have been deemed an unforgivable offense against free speech and internet freedom, primary sources of free lulz (and you know how we feel about lulz.)

You have abused the judicial system in an attempt to censor information about how your products work. You have victimized your own customers merely for possessing and sharing  information, and continue to target those who seek this information. In doing so you have violated the privacy of thousands of innocent people who only sought the free distribution of information. Your suppression of this information is motivated by corporate greed and the desire for complete control over the actions of individuals who purchase and use your products, at least when those actions threaten to undermine the corrupt stranglehold you seek to maintain over copywrong, oops, "copyright".

Your corrupt business practices are indicative of a corporate philosophy that would deny consumers the right to use products they have paid for, and rightfully own, in the manner of their choosing. Perhaps you should alert your customers to the fact that they are apparently only renting your products? In light of this assault on both rights and free expression, Anonymous, the notoriously handsome rulers of the internet, would like to inform you that you have only been "renting" your web domains. Having trodden upon Anonymous' rights, you must now be trodden on.

If you disagree with the disciplinary actions against your private parts domains, then we trust you can also understand our motivations for these actions. You own your domains. You paid for them with your own money. Now Anonymous is attacking your private property because we disagree with your actions. And that seems, dare we say it, "wrong." Sound familiar?

Let Anonymous teach you a few important lessons that your mother forgot:
1. Don't do it to someone else if you don't want it to be done to you. 
2. Information is free.
3. We own this. Forever.

As for the "judges" and complicit legal entities who have enabled these cowards: You are no better than SONY itself in our eyes and remain guilty of undermining the well-being of the populace and subverting your judicial mandate.[/p]

Source

Did anybody not see this coming? Honestly, it WAS inevitable that some hacker group would come after Sony. BTW, no idea when this was posted, but I didn't see a thread for it in the News section, so eh.

Also for those of you who don't get the penis = hornets nest, do yourself a favor and watch The Colbert Report. You'll feel less stupid.


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Apr 4, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> but I didn't see a thread for it in the News section, so eh.



http://gbatemp.net/t281890-anonymous-vs-so...e-battle-begins

There's your news, nearly a month old. However, you do have a letter that the previous one didn't have.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't know if this is a copy or not though. That was more like.. a... iono, planning? This is a confirming thing... iono, if a mod feels it's a copy, do whatever.


----------



## jamesaa (Apr 4, 2011)

Love the letter, it looks reasonably professional, but then has the little gems such as copywrong etc.


----------



## Wabsta (Apr 4, 2011)

shadowmanwkp said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, what OP posted is, actually, news. It's really began now.
(Since you're dutch, http://www.nu.nl/games/2483831/anonymous-d...s3-hackers.html, It's also on the news there. Now I know that nu.nl sucks as a news resource, but still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 4, 2011)

who do u think it is? its kinda a dangerous (and silly) move if u ask me. Geohot and his team are going to win if they are confident. This would have been more logical if they thought they were going to lose since the law is limited (remember phoenix wright?).
I gotta see how sony can put up arms against this group.

PS - I also think this is going a bit too far


----------



## Jugarina (Apr 4, 2011)

Could this be the same "Anonymous" group that backs WikiLeaks Assange? I still want to know what is in that "Insurance" file also.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm sure a bunch of whiny 4chantards is just what we needed in this case.

Side note: It seems Firefox doesn't see "4chantards" as incorrectly spelled. Lol.


----------



## Zorua (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes! This is just what we needed. You're going down money minting motherfucking assholes Sony!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 4, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Side note: It seems Firefox doesn't see "4chantards" as incorrectly spelled. Lol.



I will bet you anything that I'm not the only one who typed 4chantards to see if you were lying. That's awesome.

But seriously though, if this is the group that backed up Wikileaks, then by all means, I support them. Well, I support Anonymous either way no matter who it is behind it. Curious as to what will happen though if it is the "dangerous" Anonymous that the media talks about.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 4, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> I will bet you anything that I'm not the only one who typed 4chantards to see if you were lying. That's awesome.
> 
> But seriously though, if this is the group that backed up Wikileaks, then by all means, I support them. Well, I support Anonymous either way no matter who it is behind it. Curious as to what will happen though if it is the "dangerous" Anonymous that the media talks about.



Well the media often don't know anything about the internet so most of those stories on the Anonymous and 4chan and what not are often poorly informed and wrong.

I just feel like the Anonymous are more of a joke than something anyone cares about.


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 4, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I'm sure a bunch of whiny 4chantards is just what we needed in this case.
> 
> Side note: It seems Firefox doesn't see "4chantards" as incorrectly spelled. Lol.


Firefox also doesn't show:
4hjfkdlsagbiulahgfuied
69876fgadsbhkjqw
7982315062849jkdsauigbfuqa
as misspelled either so


----------



## jamesaa (Apr 4, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Well the media often don't know anything about the internet so most of those stories on the Anonymous and 4chan and what not are often poorly informed and wrong.



I remember one example of how little the media seem to know, there was a BBC article online regarding anonymous and wikileaks, it had a picture of several people wearing the guy fawkes mask, the caption for the picture was something along the lines of "protestors wearing julian assange masks", it was later corrected (with no mention of the previous mistake), but I'm sure someone must of screenshot it.


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Apr 4, 2011)

Wabsta said:
			
		

> shadowmanwkp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never said it is old, geez people, did I ever state that? I said that he had a letter that nobody posted before, that is a legit reason why this topic shouldn't be closed in my opinion.

On topic: I think that this will lead to nothing. Considering how long anonymous takes before getting something small done... Hell they even took a month to write one little letter, NOW THAT is gonna scare Sony... Right


----------



## DeadLocked (Apr 4, 2011)

I fail to see what 4chan can do...Maybe DDOS a semi-popular Playstation-oriented site or something?
Personally I just think they look over the news, find a popular story and then claim to be "after them" for fame.
LOLDRAMA.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 4, 2011)

shadowmanwkp said:
			
		

> Wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simple, this thread actually states that the battle has now "started", instead the old thread just said that it was going to happen. This thread is gonna stay


----------



## Gh0sti (Apr 4, 2011)

interesting prob just some kid who is angry that calls himself anonymous


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 4, 2011)

Not that I disagree with Anonymous.


----------



## Ikki (Apr 4, 2011)

I love annonymous but just as an amusement source.
I don't think they can do shit about this. They should focus on psycological damage to underaged girls.


However, if they can do something, they have my thumbs up.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Apr 4, 2011)

Perfect, a company vs a miserable pile of poor hackers with a will to fight about the impossible. Enough talk about injustice, have at you!


----------



## Berthenk (Apr 4, 2011)

N.M. ZERO B.C. said:
			
		

> Could this be the same "Anonymous" group that backs WikiLeaks Assange? I still want to know what is in that "Insurance" file also.


There's only one Anonymous and you seriously don't want to mess with them. Be it a company or an individual.


----------



## thaddius (Apr 4, 2011)

This is stupid. Attacking their website isn't going to do anything.

Also you'd all be denouncing these people as criminals if you didn't agree with their motives.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow, this isn't going to go anywhere, other than a crowd of 4chan members wearing V masks in front of Sony's buildings


----------



## coolness (Apr 4, 2011)

i`m sure happy that nintendo isnot that evil as sony


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't know about this. What can a bunch of 4Chan-ers do to a giant company like Sony? Sure, maybe Anonymous has quantity, but Sony has the force of the law backing them up.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 4, 2011)

*ROUND 1....FIGHT!!*


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm sure that Sony, a multi-million dollar corporation, is quaking in their boots out of fear of a few DDoS attacks and _V for Vendetta_ references.


----------



## coolness (Apr 4, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> *ROUND 1....FIGHT!!*



This is not Tekken 6 xd


----------



## megawalk (Apr 4, 2011)

funny. for the first time i approve of anonymous' actions


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 4, 2011)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> There's only one Anonymous and you seriously don't want to mess with them. Be it a company or an individual.



Really, they just vandalize or threaten people. If anything it'll just draw bad attention to people who support Geohot. If anything, the Anonymous will just draw bad publicity to what the public views as "hackers" and Sony would get more support.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 4, 2011)

They're going to take down Sony like they took down Scientology, right?

....'cuz Scientology got taken down, right?


----------



## naved.islam14 (Apr 4, 2011)

Go anonymous, kill the greedy demon Sony, we are all with you.
BTW I think Sony should be known and called $ony


----------



## Sterling (Apr 4, 2011)

If there is anything to come of this, Anonymous would be the ones to make it happen.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 4, 2011)

This anonymous guy is bluffing. In real life he is certainly a nobody with no self-confidence. He just wants to achieve attention.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 4, 2011)

naved.islam14 said:
			
		

> Go anonymous, kill the greedy demon Sony, we are all with you.
> BTW I think Sony should be known and called $ony
> I thought that's cool and witty...
> 
> ...


Sounds an awful lot like you...


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah...

Anonymous can't do shit. Just making themselves look bad.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 4, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> They're going to take down Sony like they took down Scientology, right?
> 
> ....'cuz Scientology got taken down, right?


This. 

What are they going to do? Take down one or two of their websites for a half hour? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's not really going to _hurt _Sony.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Apr 4, 2011)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> What are they going to do? Take down one or two of their websites for a half hour?



Nope, they'll give out some crap instructions to some skiddies on how to use something they don't understand and sit back and laugh at them getting rounded up.

EDIT: And only bring down one or two sites for a few minutes...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 4, 2011)

The whole attempt of this anonymous is hilarious. He is just wasting his time. Screw him.


----------



## macgeek417 (Apr 4, 2011)

4chan is currently DDoSing Sony.


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 4, 2011)

macgeek417 said:
			
		

> 4chan is currently DDoSing Sony.


NO WAI!

It doesn't matter. Sony has way too much power.

Anonymous lost against WBC. Do you think they can do anything to Sony?


----------



## Zerousen (Apr 4, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> (and you know how we feel about lulz.)


----------



## Forstride (Apr 4, 2011)

OH NO, NOT ANONYMOUS!  [/sarcasm]

I mean really, a DDoS here and there isn't going to do jackshit to Sony.  If they actually wanted to get something done, they should do it in a more civil way.

Oh wait.../b/tards, civil?  I clearly didn't think that sentence through.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't know what they expect to achieve by doing this, seems pointless. DDoSing a Sony site isn't really going to do much.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 4, 2011)

macgeek417 said:
			
		

> 4chan is currently driving a large, but manageable, volume of traffic to Sony.


Fixed it for ya...


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 4, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> I don't know what they expect to achieve by doing this, seems pointless. DDoSing a Sony site isn't really going to do much.


Well, it's all they _can_ do really. That and protests. But in all honesty, who gives two fucks? Sony sure as hell won't.


----------



## Ace (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, if this manages to take down Sony's website, then it'll certainly have some kind of impact.
Personally, though, I'd do the DDoS and massive amounts of prank calling/doxing. I wouldn't mind seeing some more companies ruined by Operation Payback again. Remember ACS:Law?


----------



## Bunie (Apr 4, 2011)

Finally someone is standing up against the real evil giant in the world~!


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 4, 2011)

web site is still up, its not working
not like it would do anything anyway


----------



## Sephxus (Apr 4, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How would you define civil?  Sony’s way?  People without the money to pay legal fees should just shut up and obey corporations.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 4, 2011)

Sephxus said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well... I'd define civil as 'not being childish and throwing tantrums'.
You can fight against someone without resorting to 4chan/anonymous actions.
Support the EFF, support George Hotz, speak out against Sony, boycott Sony, write letters, ANYTHING but acting childish.

You seem to have a very narrow view and mindset.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 4, 2011)

Sephxus said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was basically saying that that the media reports pretty bad information about the internet. Watch a "Fox Investigative Report" on the Anonymous. It's pretty funny.

And fucking Christ, this whole "DOWN WITH THE CORPORATIONS!" shit is getting old. Yeah, they abuse their power and definitely control a lot of our daily lives, but calling them meanies and organizing DDoS attacks on them won't do shit. If you don't want to play the corporations rules, rip off all your clothes and run into the middle of the woods and live off the land. Otherwise, you're still buying stuff made by corporations, living in buildings owned by corporations, using stuff from the corporations, and making their paycheck.


----------



## Sephxus (Apr 4, 2011)

@twiztidsinz
You accuse me of having a very narrow point of view, yet you associate me with 4chan.   I support individuals and I believe they have tremendous power though they don’t seem to think so.   Perhaps you have trouble understanding me because I have a world view perspective and I’m able to connect individual interactions to a global scale.  I’m not trying to be a smartass.   The sad thing is that not that many people are able to make these connections.  If you want to make scholarly arguments, not just thoughts from the gut, study how societies function.  You will then learn why people do what they do.  

The following will help you a lot in making connections.  It is something you are thought in very early sociology courses.  It is called the Sociological Imagination by C. Wright Mills.  
LINK

@Guild McCommunist 
I don't mean to offend you, I don't care if gets old.  The fact is that millions of people are dying because of corporations in general.  Why do you support them? If you do that is.
Corporations take advantage of the less fortunate.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 4, 2011)

Sephxus said:
			
		

> @Guild McCommunist
> I don't mean to offend you, I don't care if gets old.  The fact is that millions of people are dying because of corporations in general.  Why do you support them? If you do that is.
> Corporations take advantage of the less fortunate.



I don't support corporations but complaining on an internet gaming forum about it won't do anything at all.

They certainly take advantage of people but they still essentially make our world. We rely on them as much as they rely on us. Without us, they won't get any cash. Without them, we won't get our basic necessities. It's not a good situation but that's what it is.


----------



## Sephxus (Apr 4, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Sephxus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We actually do not need corporations, they were enforced upon us.  Corporations are relatively new.  Even the father of capitalism, Adam Smith, opposed to them.

The game forum thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, well, I think people here deserve to know.  Even if I don't play games anymore, except Castlevania.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 4, 2011)

Sephxus said:
			
		

> We actually do not need corporations, they were enforced upon us.  Corporations are relative new.  Even the founder of capitalism, Adam Smith, opposed to them.



Yeah we _didn't_ need corporations maybe 100 years ago (if that's what you consider "relatively new"). But at this time in history they're so deeply rooted in our lives that if we were to just make them go "poof" one day then we should basically all just hang ourselves and get it over with.

I hate the corporations rules and I certainly don't like them, but I can't just quit the game if you know what I mean.


----------



## Sephxus (Apr 4, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Sephxus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps you should, you know read books (that provide evidence) about current world issues, instead of basing everything on what you think.  I could just say that is actually not true in every reply, but it would get old soon.  

EX.  What is the difference between food production by corporation and farmer?  What you think may differ greatly from the actual truth.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 4, 2011)

Sephxus said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yet we're still paying a corporation for our internet connection, still paying them for cable, still paying them for our electricity, our food (I'm sure you live purely off independently grown farm food), our heat, everything we live on. Your prized Castlevania games are made by a corporation. The Playstation, Gameboy, whatever you play them on, are made by a corporation.

I don't think I want to bother reading the statistics of a bunch of idealist neckbeards who think the world would just easily transition from the mass production of corporations to a bunch of hick farmers making your food.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 4, 2011)

lol, Anonymous.

Anonymous is filled with a bunch of script kiddies that only know how to DDOS a site.


----------



## Sephxus (Apr 4, 2011)

Here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/020...;condition=used

If you want to have scientifically based studies with good sources, then will be much help.  


You act as if we are going to overthrow these corporations, but we  just acknowledge they exist and the problems they cause.  Whether or not you want to acknowledge it is up to you and everyone else.

p.s. - bought a non working ds lite and fixed it, though i rarely use it now.  I don't eat at McDonald's or any fast food chain place.  I don't watch TV, gave it away.  let's see... what else...  I ride the bus to school don't use a car that much (in CA this is incredible).  I do these things because I feel cheated.  The reality I knew was shattered.  Sure we in the US live a great life, but what about the people in third world countries?  Even minorities in the US and illegal immigrants. Screw them right?   They don't live as well as we do.  I do not expect to overthrow them, I just do what I can to live with myself.


----------



## SPH73 (Apr 4, 2011)

Scientology was ruined by Anonymous. The cult may still be around but they're a massive, dying cult and everyone knows it. Their public image is utterly ruined. And their places of business are completely empty. 

All Anonymous had to do was to poison the potential consumer base for scientology. (Its a business after all.) They've done that. And now there isn't anyone in the world stupid enough to join $cientolgy. And the public attention the cause has received has actually led to criminal cases against the cult in several different countries.

As for this Anonymous vs Sony stuff. Didn't this start weeks ago?

http://forums.whyweprotest.net/threads/ano...-viewers.77534/

I'm sure its going to get very, very ugly....


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, really, I can see one thing happening.

If all they're going to do is just slow down their web pages and the PSN and all that, while it may sound meager, it actually is a bit of a good idea.

Think about it, all they're doing is slowing the service down for other gamers. Sounds stupid. But if they piss off enough people with it, those people will get pissed off at Sony for pissing Anonymous off.

In a way, I can see how it would work, but it just depends on how long it will take, and if people will get pissed off enough.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 4, 2011)

Apparently calling people out on bullshit = flaming.


----------



## SPH73 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've been following the anti-scientology campaign for almost a decade before Anonymous hit the scene. Mainly because I live in an area dominated by scientology, and because someone I love lost their daughter to the cult.  

edit: removed the flames. Sorry its a knee jerk response to certain rude individuals. Thanks to the mods for doing their job well.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 5, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> twiztidsinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stopped reading. I'm just going to report this post and all the other ones so it doesn't get out of hand. Might as well use the cup of water I have until I need a hose.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 5, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> Scientology was ruined by Anonymous. The cult may still be around but they're a massive, dying cult and everyone knows it. Their public image is utterly ruined. And their places of business are completely empty.



I don't know about you, but scientology was kinda ruined when I heard about an intergalactic empire and something about our souls and a volcano or something.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok, that was pretty fast. But SPH and Twiztid, don't start shit seriously. Let's just keep the discussion about Anonymous and Sony, not Anonymous and Scientology or saying peoples posts don't matter.


So has anybody experienced any slow downs on the PSN or anything? Or is everything running fine?


----------



## raulpica (Apr 5, 2011)

Enough flaming in this thread. I won't tolerate it anymore. Next time I'm gonna directly suspend whoever does it.


----------



## SPH73 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've been following the Anti-Scientology campaign for almost a decade before Anonymous hit the scene. No one has hurt the cult more than Anonymous. The Hollywood crowd thinks scientology a joke and a scam. Its seen as "career poison." 

Scientology celebrities are all has-beens and losers. And now thanks to South Park, Anonymous and the Internet in general the scam is totally ruined. All people have to do is wait for the cult's money to dry up. Because they sure aren't getting any new customers.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 5, 2011)

Okay seriously, just stop with the Scientology crap. It has nothing to do with this thread.

STAY ON TOPIC


----------



## Nujui (Apr 5, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> I've been following the Anti-Scientology campaign for almost a decade before Anonymous hit the scene. No one has hurt the cult more than Anonymous. The Hollywood crowd thinks scientology a joke and a scam. Its seen as "career poison."
> 
> Scientology celebrities are all has-beens and losers. And now thanks to South Park, Anonymous and the Internet in general the scam is totally ruined. All people have to do is wait for the cult's money to dry up. Because they sure aren't getting any new customers.


Dude, just stop. This isn't about Scientology.


----------



## SPH73 (Apr 5, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Okay seriously, just stop with the Scientology crap. It has nothing to do with this thread.
> 
> STAY ON TOPIC




Well actually it does. In a court of law it would be called "citing precedent."

Basically if Anonymous can hurt scientology they may be able to hurt Sony as well.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 5, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, okay, but seriously... Enough talking of Scientology in this thread.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 5, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> Well actually it does. In a court of law it would be called "citing precedent."
> 
> Basically if Anonymous can hurt scientology they may be able to hurt Sony as well.



The difference is that Sony's "followers" aren't crazy people who believe in galactic federations and stuff like that. They're just people who want to play video games. I don't know about you, but this whole Sony "debacle" won't stop me from buying my NGP in the future or a PS3 or anything related to them.


----------



## Maedhros (Apr 5, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> SPH73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much this. I get some few laughs on this situation though. And go back to play my PSP/NGP/PS3/whatever.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Apr 5, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> SPH73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it is still alive.

I love Anonymous. They're like the ACLU of the Internet.


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 5, 2011)

I only read up to page 2, but Anon has done a lot of shit in the past. It goes beyond DDoS... they'll leak confidential documents, personal affairs, ANYTHING they can get their grubby hands on, to ruin the image of Sony.

This thing is going to do some damage, if it entices enough anonymoose to follow suit.


----------



## Nottulys (Apr 5, 2011)

Reap what you sow...I guess.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 6, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Wow, this isn't going to go anywhere, other than a crowd of 4chan members wearing V masks in front of Sony's buildings


That would actually be kinda fun to see; their offices just surrounded by a load of people like that.


----------



## Trulen (Apr 6, 2011)

Now this is just silly.

I'd go on about it, but I'd be at it forever.  
So I'll leave it as just silly.


----------



## Law (Apr 6, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And then Kevin Butler exits the building looking like CHUCK GREENE MOTHERFUCKER and starts swinging around a paddlesaw.

edit: and not a court in the land would convict him of genocide.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 6, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> edit: and not a court in the land would convict him of genocide.



Because with Kev Buts, it's not genocide, it's Kevocide.

On the whole Kevin Butler topic, if Sony releases a statement with Kevin Butler wearing a Guy Fawkes mask I will start a "Donate to Sony's Legal Fund" charity drive.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 6, 2011)

Anon doesn't know how much shit he's in right now. Sony ninja's is gonna be all over his ass and when they do Anon is gonna get the most excruciating fuck he ever got in his life then die somewhere in the process.


----------



## junkerde (Apr 6, 2011)

they cant take down sony, i mean i guess its good and all but theyre just gonna be destroyed by sony, ddosing sites will do nothing.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 7, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The worst thing about this is that you're not even joking. :/ I swear every single Sony vs. MissingNo. brings the iq of the entire site down 50+ points.


----------

